# Why is it mostly .22 ammo that is so hard to get?



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

This really bugs me. Almost any other caliber is readily available. Also, why is the price of the .22 ammo you can get so blasted high?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

For one thing, there are gougers that line up every morning to at Walmart to see if they got .22 in and buy what they can. Then they run home and put it on the internet for twice the price. If people would stop paying it, they wouldn't have a market and it would stop.
But stores have seen that people will pay $25 for a brick of 500 so I doubt we will ever see $15 again. Heck, it wasn't that long ago that a brick was $8.
But I really don't know why stores aren't getting as much as they used to. The subject has been beat to death on all the gun forums and I don't think anybody really knows.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

Plenty of it here in AL. Brick of 100 CCI is $9-10 and has been for about a year...


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Deep south Gun's in Pace had some Bricks last week.. There over on hwy 90, West Of Avalon


----------



## delta dooler (Mar 6, 2008)

There's been plenty here in The Sipp The past few months.


----------



## MikeH (Jul 14, 2009)

Maybe part of it is due because it can't be reloaded? So literally every round that gets fired is brand new?


----------



## auburn17 (Oct 29, 2008)

My BIL owns a gun store in Tampa and said he has no problem getting .22 ammo. With that being said he doesn't give it away either, people are willing to pay the price so he makes $$ on it


----------



## K-Bill (May 14, 2009)

delete


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

I never have a problem getting it. Use this website it will do the searching for you :thumbsup: 
http://www.wikiarms.com/


----------

